# Melody's Next on day 145 today!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Melody is due today! I don't think she's going to go today, but gearing up for maybe tomorrow?? lol She is in the eating like crazy mode and ligs are softer. She has an awesome udder so far and I can't wait to see these kiddos!

I have been waiting years to get this doe bred and freshen her so I am VERY excited!! 

Cam Link: http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=phoenixrising

As usual call the numbers on the cam if you think she or someone else is kidding. An emergency ONLY number is: 978-870-3769









Here is her udder from last night:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I am liking her udder!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb: Happy kidding! Can't wait to see the kids and that udder when you fill it!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ligs are just about gone. No sleep tonight. :GAAH: :laugh: And she went into the kidding stall willingly unlike last night where she screamed bloody murder until I put her back with the others.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:leap: Kids soon!!!! I'll be watching!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

We will be up on baby watch together. I just started a pot


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Wish I could drink Coffee right now!!!!!  Instead I bought some nasty energy drink.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck  Thinking pinkpink for you! :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ashley you need to get a cam that will follow her around so we can see her backend! :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

She looks like she's having some contractions. And she's also pawing. :greengrin: :clap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

pushing???


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

There's the birthing kit. BABIES SOON!!!! :leap:


----------



## Valjero (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow! This is exciting. I'm watching. Hoping you have :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

oh dear..Where are they taking her? Trouble? ray: ray:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is what I was thinking! I hope she is OK ray: ray: ray:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hoping all is okay


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Willow said:


> oh dear..Where are they taking her? Trouble? ray: ray:


 Thinking the same thing. I could not imagine making her walk out like that, in labor.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is back in!!! :stars: Hope all is well!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

ok. She's back!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I am soo tired! but I know she is going to have them right after I shut the computer down!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yay!!! it looks like its about time.


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

Hooray! Good job Melody!


----------



## Valjero (Feb 18, 2012)

Where did she take Melody? Still watching. I took a bath shortly ago, so I hope I didn't miss anything.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Twin does! Melody wanted nothing to do with them so they are in the house.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Ashley!!!! Love their colors too...adorable! Sorry that mama didn't want them


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

congratulation on the twin does! :leap: Will you try again to get melody to take them later?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

No, Melody was horrified by them and would bite them if you tried to get her to smell them. So these are bottle kids for sure. 

Melody isn't feeling so great since it was a hard kidding.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

HOW CUUUUUUTTTTTEEE!!!!! Congrats on the adorable bottle babies :greengrin: :clap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute! Sorry Melody didn't take to them.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Did you give her a shot for the pain last night or was that oxy?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

She got several shots last night. Lute, Oxy, banamine, b-complex and antibiotics. 
She seems ok this morning, just confused.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

sorry it was so rough :hug: glad they are all ok! congrats on the :kidred: :kidred: !!!!! :stars:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh well I only saw the one i guess. Well I am glad her and the kids are fine....Even though she wants nothing to do with them.


----------

